# Unexpected Adjunct.



## acarey (9/6/13)

So I just whirlpooled my latest BIAB effort at the end of the boil (Little creatures clone).

Found a dead bee in it. The little bastard was annoying me around at various stages of the brewing process. I guess he got a bit close at some point during the boil.

So..... assuming he fell in around 30 minutes from the end, will this affect the bitterness or flavour? Maybe add some spice? 'Bee' isn't an available adjunct option in Brewmate or Beersmith. 

What crazy ingredients have made their way into your beer and what affect did it have?


----------



## Bribie G (9/6/13)

Boiled my reading glasses once. Didn't' do them any harm apart from I had to get the plastic nose pads replaced.


----------



## Stinger (9/6/13)

Don't tell anyone, you might be onto something!


----------



## NickB (9/6/13)

Had two huge moths in a Pils once. Was a great beer, but the glass kept getting attracted to the lights.


----------



## manticle (9/6/13)

Would you believe a small tiger?

No?


What about a fruit bat?


----------



## Crusty (9/6/13)

acarey said:


> So I just whirlpooled my latest BIAB effort at the end of the boil (Little creatures clone).
> 
> Found a dead bee in it. The little bastard was annoying me around at various stages of the brewing process. I guess he got a bit close at some point during the boil.
> 
> So..... assuming he fell in around 30 minutes from the end, will this affect the bitterness or flavour? Maybe add some spice? 'Bee' isn't an available adjunct option in Brewmate or Beersmith.


It's named correctly then, Little Creatures Clone.
He may have fallen it @ 60mins & that would bee & great beetering addition............Sorry, carry on.


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/13)

Hardly an adjunct as it doesnt create fermentables. Extra or spice addition. I wouldnt give it to anyone with a bee alergy. But yeah who cares. Hit of extra protein.


----------



## spryzie (9/6/13)

I think you just made mead.


----------



## T.T.B.Co (9/6/13)

No reason why the pollen shouldn't be fermentable :lol: it might even out the bitterness of the poison!

Im still a k&k brewer, but are looking to do my first mini biab within the next few weeks. Its hard enough trying to get my head around things with out adding adjuncts like that .


----------



## The Village Idiot (9/6/13)

That's how they make Beez Neez...... sorry, it had to be said.


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/13)

Cant spell beer without bee...


----------



## barls (9/6/13)

boiled a small geko at one point hence the name lizard ale, everyone thought it was because they were flat out like a lizard drinking it.


----------



## mondestrunken (9/6/13)

Stinger said:


> Don't tell anyone, you might be bee onto something!


FIxed.


----------



## brad81 (9/6/13)

Honey, I wouldn't bee concerned


----------



## simplefisherman (9/6/13)

manticle said:


> Would you believe a small tiger?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


Depends if they had honest faces...

Seems like the majority of my brews end up with dog hair in them, dosen't affect the taste but can make you feel a bit ruff...

Ok back into my hole now.


----------



## Rowy (9/6/13)

Just hive some off and try it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/6/13)

Stinger said:


> Don't tell anyone, you might be onto something!


No pun intended.....?


----------



## benno1973 (9/6/13)

Mashed a big black house spider once. He wasn't happy to start with, but he lay back and thought of England after about the first minute. Was a good beer from memory.


----------



## Bizier (9/6/13)

I reckon my beers have suffered since changing to a mash tun which is closed. I used to use the number of stuck bees in the mash as a measure of conversion.


----------



## keifer33 (9/6/13)

When I moved into my new house it was in a new estate so cleared with no trees or bushes or anything just sand. Decided I needed to brew, got to the boil and from no where I had around 10 bees hovering. They get disorientated by the steam and drop in. Have to brew in the evening now if im outside otherwise they just come in packs.


----------



## acarey (10/6/13)

Thanks for all the puntastic replies. They brought a smile to my face.

Also I have been educated to the proper use of the word 'adjunct', thanks citymogue. Win Win 

edit: spelling


----------



## QldKev (10/6/13)

Was at one of the brewers place for a brew day up here, and a big flying beetle landed in the boiling wort and sank pretty quick. We nick named the beer beetle juice. No-one could pick up anything in the final product. It was good explaining how it got it's name after people have had one.


----------

